# 3 tier tank stand



## jonboy8465 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all. I have acquired 3 4ft x 1ft x 1ft tanks and I want to build a 3 tier stand for them in my fish room. My question is if I bolt 2 2x4`s together for the back and the same for the front ,and fix these to 4x2 uprights at the ends with a brace under them from front to back, will this be enough to support the full length of the tank? I don't want to have intermediate supports obscuring the lower 2 tanks. many thanks.


----------



## CaptainNemo (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure I understand your construction, but yes, a 2x4 is enough to support a 4' tank. I have a 3 tier 4' rack in my fish room. I'd plan on attaching it to the wall at least at the top, however, as it will be rather tall and easily pulled over.


----------



## jonboy8465 (Jul 21, 2008)

Basically I will have 2x4 legs, 2 pairs of 2x4 bolted together 1 front 1 back as bearers for the tanks to sit on, these bearer's will sit on 2x4 bolted to the legs front and back. I have a nice brick wall to bolt it all to and was considering building it so it leans into the wall to help out.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

First: don't build the stand to lean at all, in any direction. It is important to keep the tanks level.
Second: don't rely on a single bolt at a connection. Use glue as the primary means of connecting the 2 X 4's, either "Carpenter's Glue" which is a yellow version of the old Elmers white glue, or use construction adhesive, which comes in cartridges for use in a caulking gun. Use bolts or screws to hold the parts together as the glue dries, and as a secondary way to connect the pieces.
Third: Will you have shelves, 3/4" plywood, for example, resting on the 2 X 4's to support the tanks? Even 3/4" plywood will sag in the middle with the weight of the tanks if it doesn't have a "ledger" under it, preferably a 2 x 4 or at least a 2 x 3 on edge. The sagging would leave the tanks supported only by their ends, not a good idea.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Some tanks only need support at the rim, but they need it on the ends as well as on the front and back. The way I understand your description there is not end support? I have several tanks with just rim support, and no plywood or other 'table'. 
The other issue I see is that a square (rectangle...) construction can shift. Add a shear panel or a diagonal brace to stop this. 
Ditto Hoppy: Do not lean the stand. Connect it to the wall with some method that provides the stability without compromising the 'Plumb, level and square' ideal.


----------



## jonboy8465 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. all joint will be stuck with a waterproof adhesive and bolted. the ends can have a packing piece to support the tank ends, that will use up any off cuts. the stand wont be built and then positioned in the tank room ,it will be built in situ and i was just thinking of having the bottom front legs further to the front than the top of the front legs, if that makes sense? I just thought if the bottom front was further out it would take some of the weight off the bolts holding it to the wall. All the shelves will be leveled in by laser, as it looks really naff if you can see the water level on one end of the tank but not the other.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

I may not be understanding clearly, but let me know if I am not. I needed to look for what 3 tier was as I have no idea and looking at the web I guess you are planning to have these 3 tanks steping one of top of each other, correct me if I am wrong, I thank you in advance for educating me.

If this is the case, 2 x 4 will be enough as I have look some stands for it. If what you want is to have only front legs an no rear, I suggest the following:
1. You dont need a water proof glue, the assumption is that you wont have any leaks, I recommend you to use NO MORE NAILS GLUE together with Dry wall screws (3 of them) at least #8 x 3", if you do some kind of box joints (either with table saw or Router) will be better, if not I think it will work directly as well using glue and bolts.
2. If you have a good alignment againts the wall, you dont need to have the legs laying forward, the wall strength will always be down (Shear Strenght), be sure to use expansive bolts for the wall the top positions are the most important as these will present lever efect. use at least 2-3 set of bolts at the wall, if you can install this using the same "frame" for 3 tier, it will be actually better.

Again. I may be understanding this wrong, but any way, there is going to be something good in here


----------



## jonboy8465 (Jul 21, 2008)

The idea is for it to look like a book case one tank on top of the other. it will basically be free standing but bolted to the wall for security. I think I will be using the 2 2x4s bolted together method as the 2x6 means the height will need to be more to allow access to the tanks. many thanks to you all for your help.


----------

